# Secluded Alternative-Energy Straw Home on 45 Acres



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Higher quality pictures on the website - link below.




















































> Unique 2 level Straw house with multiple energy options (wind, solar, wood, propane).
> 
> This dream of a little cottage-style home, fully-equipped, fully functioning, is located just off the Fort Augustus Road, only 15 min. from Charlottetown, on 25 very private wooded acres.
> 
> ...


http://www.marionendert.ca/Property%20PDF/Details%20-%20$79,000%20&%20$99.900%20Monahan%20Listing.pdf

http://www.marionendert.ca/list100.php


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

GA, that is awesome! One day...sigh, one day, again.

~ST


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

It's so cool, I have to share it on facebook.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

woops double post.


----------

